# Penzey's Spices



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Any suggestions or favorite spices from the catalogue? I'm probably going to get Ceylon cinnamon, and a curry, but I'm not sure which curry to get. Anyone?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I took a trip to their local store and really had to watch myself. I wanted it all! In the stores, they have jars to smell the spices. Helped make some of my decisions. Let us know how your choices turn out.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I highly recommend the Vietnamese cinnamon- it's rich and deeply-flavored. But then, it depends on what you're cooking and who'll be eating it. I like this one so much that I sprinkle it on coffee grounds before brewing, along with ground cardamom. I've even experimented with the garam masala.

I live very close to Penzey's headquarters, so I can do as Free Rider says, and can buy small amounts of whatever I want to experiment with. Here are the items in my current Penzey's inventory:

Granulated garlic
Rubbed Dalmatian sage
Ground rosemary
Arrowroot powder
Onion powder
Tellicherry peppercorns
Italian herb mix (used in lieu of their Herbes de Provence, which I dislike because of the lavender in their mix)
Dutch and Natural Cocoas
Ground chipotle
Ground turmeric
Smoked paprika
Sweet paprika
Vietnamese cinnamon (ground)
Ground Mace
Spanish saffron
Sweet curry powder 
Northwoods seasoning blend
Galena Street rub
Sweet basil
Double strength Madagascar Bourbon vanilla
Garam masala (Punjabi style)
Fennel seed
Ground fenugreek seed
Ground galangal

Those last few, plus more, will be put to more frequent use when I take the Indian cooking class I've signed up for.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've got a Penzey shop 1 mile away....they know me by name.

Granulated garlic
thyme
ground rosemary
Parisian mix.....love it
Mex organo
Med oragano
peppercorns
Orange zest....I know, but theirs is exceptionally fine
Vanilla is too both Mex beans and the liquid extract
buttermilk dressing mix is great too....still add buttermilk
sweet curry
cardomom
cumin, ground and not
white and black sesames
bay leaves
nutmeg 
and last year when I was making apple pie shots I put their apple pie seasoning in whipped cream rather than mixing my own. 

I've got more spices/herbs in the kitchen but rarely use them unless I'm making rub or BBQ sauce.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh! I forgot the cumin! I have that, too.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

We're kind of midway between two Penzys stores- Oak Park and Naperville, so we can go either way. I can recommend their smoked Spanish paprika. As the Monty Pythons used to say, it is "Something of Else!"

Mike :bounce:


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi Mezz or Mike,

What characterizes the smoked from sweet paprika? I'm assuming the smoked is really smoked? I bought something at Sam's called Spanish paprika, but is that smoked? Doesn't really say on the jar. And what is paprika derived from? Is it a chili? Are they from different regions of the world?

Thanks,
H.

P.S. No Penzey's in Tulsa, No Whole Foods, No TJ's


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

henry, poor thing. Where do you shop?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Henry-
They're on the net, and you can sign up for a quarterly catalog with all their products and lots of recipes and spice lore. Very entertaining; I usually read it from cover to cover when it comes. You can find whatever you want, by mail.

The Spanish Smoked Paprilka is most definitely smoked.and tastes that way. According to the label, it's smoked over oak fires. Great stuff; they recommend it especially with tomato sauced-based dishes, as well as with boulliabase and paella.

Mike


----------



## jrs91 (Sep 7, 2006)

Are penzey's spices really that much different from the supermarket variety? Yes there's a lot more choice, but how do they set themselves apart in terms of flavor? Dried spices are dried spices, no? I'm talking for basic stuff like cumin, chili powder, pepper, etc.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

They are very different. They know the sources and they are very specific (4 different cinnamons with their own distinct aroma and flavor, for example). If you look at their catalog, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The biggest difference is in the freshness. There's no comparison.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the kicker is not only are they super wonderful BUT less exspensive than standard grocery store wares.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

They are also fresher, who knows how long the spices in the supermarket are. My boss has the chinese ginger at it smells unlike any other dried ginger I have ever smelled. 

He also has vietnamese cinnamon, sweet curry, sate spice, ground cloves, and a few others.

I don't think he got it from Penzey's, but he also has a white truffle honey!! It smells amazing. I will try it on some toasted bread ina couple of days....


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

I live in Iowa and therefore only have access to Penzey's online. I've been getting my spices from a local (kinda - 40 miles away almost) whole foods store. They come bulk and I can buy what I want and not have a ton of extra spices sitting around.

If they're really as good as everyone says I may have to try them out...cinnamon, vanilla, cumin, and paprika are things that I need more of.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

CEYLON CINNAMON - add a good pinch of it to your beef or lamb stew. It gives the dish the "hmmmm, what's in there" type of positive reaction from the guest. Trust me on this one.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Living in Wisconsin, where Penzey's is headquartered, I have a choice of 3-4 stores all within 1 1/2 hours. Though I love all their spices, here is a list of those things I wouldn't buy anywhere else and of some of the spice blends I really like:

-Cinnamon (the real thing, not the cassia that most stores pawn off as cinnamon)
-Vanilla Extract
-their ground chiles (as opposed to "chili powder), especially their chipotle powder
-Any of their Indian spice blends, especially the Tandoori and Vindaloo seasonings
-their Horseradish Dip seasoning (always keep it around for making dip at a moments notice.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

OK, Pete- you convinced me. Next time I'm at Penzey's I'm going for the Horseradish dip mix. As a long-time Midwest Kraut, I'm very big on horseradish.

Seriously, the Penzey's spices are a LOT cheaper than the 1-ounce stuff in McCormack or Spice Island bottles for $3 or $4 apiece at the grocery store, and god knows how long it's been sitting there in the bottle.

I've read that spices keep better in the freezer, slowing down the loss of essential oils and aromatics. We don't have the freezer space in the condo (we used to have two fridges and a freezer in the house, so all spices were in baskets in the freezer) so we get smaller packages, even though the per-unit price is a lot lower for the larger packages.

Lately, I get a lot of spices from the bulk jars at Whole Foods, which is a LOT closer to me than Penzy's, assuming that they do a similar job of choosing and turnover to Penzey's. I would say WF is a little more expensive.Wouldn't get vanilla anywhere but Penzy's.

Mike


----------



## jrs91 (Sep 7, 2006)

So can anyone say how long spices keep their freshness, on average? Not that it'll affect what I buy, but I am curious. 

I've just started to get in to cooking and I want to use the best ingredients so I'm going to give Penzey's a try.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Whole spices (peppercorns, cardamom pods, etc.) keep much longer- a year and more. Ground spices should be used quickly- about a year, although some will keep longer. I think it depends on the spice and how/where you store it. Make sure not to keep it over your stove or other hot space! Dampness isn't good either, so keep it away from your kitchen sink and the steam you get from doing dishes.

Here's one opinion: http://www.ochef.com/627.htm


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Their tandoori chicken spice mix is excellent. Their rogan josh spice mix is phenomenal.


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

JRS:  In general anything ground loses flavor from the moment it's ground, though the rates of decay are different.  Subtleties go first -- e.g. interesting chili powders and paprikas may keep some heat, but the nuances are gone in a few weeks.

Supermarket spices may have been sitting on that shelf for ages.  

The best solution is what Mezzaluna suggests -- get whole spices (and from a good source, like Penzey) and grind them only when you need them.  You can get cheap whirling-blade coffee grinders for $10 that work very nicely as spice grinders; clean them by putting in a teaspoon of salt and grinding that for ten seconds  (edit: KYH suggests using rice rather than salt).  If you have favorite dishes that use spices, you owe it to yourself to try this.  It's a different world.

If you use black pepper, you need a pepper grinder.  Penzey's has nice ones and excellent peppercorns.  

Ethnic food stores of different varieties can be good sources of whole spices.

The other solution is to find a store that sells ground spices in bulk and has good turnover, and buy them like you buy fresh veg: a little bit when you need it.  My main problem is not using spices up in time.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I never had a problem with Penzeys products. They are very good and a great assortment.

 Most of their dip mixes are very good also.

Biggest enemy of ground spices is heat and light. So keep cool and dark if possible in airtight containers. Dont buy more then you need in lets say 6 monthes .


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Their candied ginger is great for snacking. I buy all my spices from Penzeys in bulk and then share with friends.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Penzey's themselves state in their catalogue that you are foolish to buy herbs and spices more often than once a year as crops are seasonal and only come in once a year. They say if you throw away your seasonings every few months and buy new, you're only buying the same ones that have been in the ware house. One of the many things I like about Penzey's- their honesty. My favorite from them is the sate curry. Good on all kinds of meats and eggs. Also one of the few places you can find chervil. I also like the herbs bon Parisienne and their Grenada nutmeg is superb.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Grey, I both agree and disagree with you.  When you are discussing whole spices you are correct "refreshing" your spices more than once a year  is not really necessary, but when it comes to ground spices then I disagree.  Reputable spice houses don't blend a year's worth of seasonings all at once.  They keep the spices whole and grind and mix as demand dictates.  This ensures that the spices stay fresher as spices do not degrade nearly as fast when left whole as when ground.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Pete, I was just quoting what Penzey's says in their catalogue. I've seen articles where it's recommended that you discard your dried herbs every 3 mos. and they're saying if you do that you're just buying the same batch from their warehouse from the previous harvest. Wouldn't pay until a new harvest comes in is what I think they're saying. Spices tend to last longer anyway because of the oil in them if stored right. Plastic is bad for storing. Lets in light and leaches the flavor. I save the old tin spice cans (some more than 50 years old) and use a tiny funnel to fill from the plastic jars spices come in now. People laugh at me for it, but hey, it works.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Lovin Penzey's newish cinnamon blend....awesome! didn't think anything would surpass Vietnamese.  Not crazy about their cinnamon & sugar (didn't buy, was a gimme)....it's got vanilla bean, which seemed like a cool idea....just doesn't deliver.

All the people at the shop here know me well.....10 years ago I'd have told you that fresh herbage was the only way to go, now Penzey's is a comparable option.


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

We have several of their walk in stores and a packaging plants here in Milwaukee. My personal favorites this month are the sweet curry, my favorite all year , their India special extra bold peppercorns which are fantastic!, I also love their China Cinnamon (Tung Hing). Also another spice my wife introduced me to that I had never used and I am not sure Penz carries it but it's fenugreek leaves. They are tasty! And while they are great on many things, my favorite use is on roasted chicken! Fabulous! Also penz has a spice mix called northwoods fire which is also GREAT on chicken and I also had some sausages made using that same blend with 3/4 pork, 1/4 veal. I love Penz for spices, the fun is going in and sniffing the jars and experimenting! 

Sincerely,
Chris


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

I usually walk in looking to replace just a couple things and walk out with a bag full of stuff I hadn't planned on, but which looked (or smelled) real interesting. I use their smoked paprika and powdered and whole chipotle a lot. I wish they continued to carry ground bay leaves, but they discontinued that item. I can never get them ground as fine as I would like at home. They are my primary source for most spices./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

I never buy Garam Masala. I prefer to make mine from scratch. I do wish they carried Jamaican Ginger though, as there is a difference. I'm told its more pungent.

My pantry contains mostly common spices but only because my job requires me to use what the average cook will have on hand. Nevertheless, I use Tellicherry Black Pepper almost exclusively when I want a Black Pepper because its sweeter and less harsh.

Other spices I can't live without:

Allspice, Anise (small amounts), Annatto (Oil/Seeds),
Basil Leaves, Black Cardamom, Black Peppercorn,

Bragg's Liquid Amino (GF Soy Sauce, intense flavour, half the salt)
Cayenne, Chili Powder, Cilantro Leaves, Cloves, Coriander, Cumin, Curry Leaves,
Dark Red Chili Powder, 
Fennel Seed, French Basil, Four Peppercorn
Ginger, Green Cardamom, Green Peppercorn,
Hungarian Paprika,

Kosher Sea Salt
Marjoram, Muntok White Peppercorn, Mysore Green Peppercorn,
Nutmeg,
Oregano,
Paprika, Parsley Leaves,
Saffron, Sage, Salt, Savory, Star Anise (small amounts), Sweet Basil, Szechuan Peppercorns (so far),
Thyme, Tellicherry Black Pepper, Turkish Oregano, Turmeric,
White Pepper, White Peppercorn,
 
Spices I want to try:
Ajwain Seed (Carom Seed), Galangal (related to Ginger), Kala Jeera (Black Cumin)

Celtic Sea Salt (to see if there is any real difference)


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

@alergkvegtarian 

My wife is Indian so we buy their Ajwain seed which supposedly helps with people that have problems with eating lots of legumes and I bought some Galangal last time I was there too as I was making bread pudding and was buying ground ginger and it happened to be on the same rack as the ginger. I was like hmm never heard of it and it said it was a compliment to ginger so I bought a small little jar of it maybe 2oz. I was using it in the bread pudding as a "What is in this? I know there is something else besides ginger I just cant put my tongue on it?" kind of effect. Worked out well


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

To say I use Indian spices a lot, is a bit of an understatement. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Earlier this week, I made a Faux Chicken Rice dish with Punjabi styled tomato sauce. It was very good. The only problem was I did not measure anything and so I don't have the recipe for my website. Oops! I do know that Tumeric really gave it a good flavour. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

To say I use Indian spices a lot, is a bit of an understatement. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif Earlier this week, I made a Faux Chicken Rice dish with Punjabi styled tomato sauce. It was very good. The only problem was I did not measure anything and so I don't have the recipe for my website. Oops! I do know that Tumeric really gave it a good flavour. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Haha I HATE doing that! I have done that many times. Experimented on a dish and it turned out really well but I never wrote down exactly what I did because it was an experiment! One of the things I have learned from her while cooking Indian food is how simple it is. It is simply about layering flavors. Start with some hot oil, saute some dried chilis, some mustard seed, or cumin, and build on that. I am trying to make her butter chicken as well as she does. Its really simple to make but hard to get it to come out just right. Another 40 years and I may just be able to compete with her 

Chris


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

X86BSD said:


> Haha I HATE doing that! I have done that many times. Experimented on a dish and it turned out really well but I never wrote down exactly what I did because it was an experiment! One of the things I have learned from her while cooking Indian food is how simple it is. It is simply about layering flavors. Start with some hot oil, saute some dried chilis, some mustard seed, or cumin, and build on that. I am trying to make her butter chicken as well as she does. Its really simple to make but hard to get it to come out just right. Another 40 years and I may just be able to compete with her /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif
> Chris


I still feel like I have a lot to learn! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

To get this back on topic: I went to Williams Sonoma and drooled over the speciality salts and spices. They had Galangal. I alsmot bought some. Next time.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chris, we may have been in the Brookfield store at the same time and not known it. I live between it and the one at Hy. 83. What a great convenience!  I used the Penzeys sweet curry powder in an ice cream I dreamed up a few years ago: coconut mango curry. I thought it'd be great alone or for dessert after an Indian meal. 

I think their fenugreek is in seed and ground forms only; I don't recall seeing dried leaves. I recently tried a gouda cheese with the seeds in it at the MetroMart and am hooked. I haven't experimented with it in dishes yet.

As for the cinnamon, I still use the Vietnamese in my morning oatmeal but prefer the new blend Shroom mentioned in coffee. I also add allspice and freshly grated nutmeg. I sprinkle these in the empty mug, then brew the coffee in the Keurig and let it bloom the spices a bit in the mug before enjoying it. I got a bunch of nutmegs (and fresh mace, too) in Grenada last week while on a cruise. I'll be experimenting with those two flavors a lot now. I think my husband will be eating quiet a bit of jerk chicken and pork, too!

Welcome to the community, Chris!

Mezz


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Thought you used all fresh herbs??


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

Mezzaluna said:


> Chris, we may have been in the Brookfield store at the same time and not known it. I live between it and the one at Hy. 83. What a great convenience! I used the Penzeys sweet curry powder in an ice cream I dreamed up a few years ago: coconut mango curry. I thought it'd be great alone or for dessert after an Indian meal.
> 
> I think their fenugreek is in seed and ground forms only; I don't recall seeing dried leaves. I recently tried a gouda cheese with the seeds in it at the MetroMart and am hooked. I haven't experimented with it in dishes yet.
> 
> ...


Wow small world! I didn't think they had fenugreek. The wife and I get packages of the fenugreek leaves from the Gayathri Indian store @ 19035 W. Bluemound next to the healthfood store. They have the best deal on garlic bulbs too. You should try the leaves they are one of my favorite herbs now. I dump them in my cream sauces, on chicken, veggies, in my grilled cheese sandwiches, I just love it  I also didn't know metromart had fenugeek cheese! The first time I had it in cheese was at Aillwee cave in Clare, Ireland. I bought a ton of their cheese to bring back. Great stuff, now I will have to swing by metromarket and grab some thanks for the lead! I'm also going to have to try your idea of curry ice cream this summer, maybe serve it in a coconut shell. It sounds delicious! I have to take the dog to the vet at noon today but then I think its time for another visit to penzeyes to see whats new


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For a banquet some time ago, I served Curry Sorbet in a mango. It went over pretty good, only I have found in food that  for John T. Public

he does not really care for curries that much or do they love coconut,  this is not all,  but a great many.


----------



## x86bsd (Dec 9, 2011)

chefedb said:


> For a banquet some time ago, I served Curry Sorbet in a mango. It went over pretty good, only I have found in food that for John T. Public
> he does not really care for curries that much or do they love coconut, this is not all, but a great many.


Well I know I have never liked coconut that much. Mainly because I always think of the dried shredded coconut in the package at the store thats loaded with sugar. I remember trying that as a kid and thinking it was pretty vile. I know thats not real, fresh coconut but it only takes one incident as a kid to put you off something  But several women I know seem to love coconut. Coconut car fresheners, coconut candles, etc  So I thought serving it in a coconut half as a bowl might be nice. We will see. But I agree with you I am not a huge fan of coconut.


----------



## alergkvegtarian (Feb 8, 2012)

The package of Fenugreek at some Indian stores might say Peacock on the label.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Reviving an old thread rather than starting a new one ... I still depend on Penzey's for really fresh spices and for excellent India spice mixtures.

Their rogan josh is still one of my favorite seasonings. Tellicherry black pepper from them is another long-time favorite. I've found that their selection of paprika is really good. I usually buy their half-sharp and smoked paprika. I have ordered some berbere from them to see if it's as good as what that I got from Ethiopianspices.com.

I don't go for their salty things such as "sandwich sprinkle", but I don't go for that kind of seasoning in general, so it's nothing against Penzeys.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

There's a convenience store a few blocks north of here owned by an Indian family. No hot dog rollers, but some really good home made samosas and potato wedges, and quite a large variety of spices and special ingredients.

mjb.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Man. I want samosas.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I know the question is nearly 10 years old, but since the thread is still alive: the Maharaja curry is their best curry powder. The price reflects that too.

https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/maharajah-style-curry-powder/c-24/p-144/pd-s





  








curry_maharajah_jar.jpg




__
french fries


__
Mar 10, 2015


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

French Fries said:


> I know the question is nearly 10 years old, but since the thread is still alive: the Maharaja curry is their best curry powder. The price reflects that too.
> 
> https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/maharajah-style-curry-powder/c-24/p-144/pd-s
> 
> ...


I always have some of that on hand. Creamy noodle dishes always get a bit of that, on my plate anyway.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

OregonYeti said:


> Man. I want samosas.


They are just mashed potato, peas and some spices in a wrapper. And OH SO good. And only 99 cents each! I've never eaten more than 4 at a time, though I've been tempted.

As I've mentioned before I think a good challenge theme would be wrapper, filling, sauce. Samosas would qualify with a dipping sauce.

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

teamfat said:


> I think a good challenge theme would be wrapper, filling, sauce.


That's a great idea. Time for you to win the current challenge so you can use that idea next month! I'll make nem rán with nước chấm! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I was thinking of having something similar as a challenge:

Envelopes, parcels, enclosures or whatever you would call it, but decided to go for mince instead.

So throw some mince and spices in the wrapper and enter it as a samoosa /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I like to order from spice barn


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I just made some egg salad for sandwiches. Free-range chickens made these eggs. Might have even mated with geese, who knows.

Hard-boiled eggs, salt, Tellicherry pepper freshly ground, mayo, and some Penzey's Maharaja curry spice. Yummm.


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

As an guest chef, I taught at a a Savory Spice Shop in Greensboro, NC. I like them a lot since the freshness of their spices are guaranteed. The selections are excellent including some special blends that I find wonderful.

If you study their lists, you may find things that you did not even know about.

These are some of my more useful/uncommon selections

Mesquite Smoke Flavoring

Pimenton De La Vera, dulce (smoked paprika) (see recipe Potatoes Catalan)

Jamaican Jerk Seasoning, Extra Hot

Mapuche Style Merken Chili powder (Merquen)

Chile, Aji Amarillo, Ground (aka Aji escabeche)

Chile, Habanero, Ground

Pearl Street Cedar Plank rub (I use this on salmon and sweet potato fries)

Sea Salt, French Fleur de Sel

Sumac, Ground (Persun food)

Peppercorns, Szechwan (thai and Chinese)

Vanilla Extract, Pure Tahitian

Demi Glaze, Veal

Mushrooms, Porcini, Dried

Parmesan Pesto Sprinkle
[h2]****** Lime Leaf Powder[/h2][h3]




  








Catalan_potatoes1.jpg




__
steve tphc


__
Mar 19, 2015







[/h3][h3]Catalan Potatoes[/h3]
_The belly rules the mind. ~Spanish Proverb_

Spanish Potatoes Aborregas (shepherd's potatoes) are similar and adds 1 ½ teaspoons pimentón (smoked Spanish paprika). Catalan cuisine is a Mediterranean cuisine from Catalonia, Spain. Barcelona is the second largest city in Spain and the capital of Catalonia.

4-6 Yukon Gold potatoes

¼ Cup salt pork

½ Cup sliced Spanish onions or shallots

½ Cup green onions, chopped (optional)

2 Cloves minced garlic

2 Tablespoons olive oil

1 Sprig fresh chopped thyme

1 Teaspoon summer savory (optional)

2 Sprigs flesh chopped rosemary

Handful freshly chopped parsley

1 ½ teaspoons pimentón (smoked Spanish paprika) as in Aborregas Spanish Potatoes

Add aji Ancho and aji Amarillo chili powder to taste

Add a handful of cherry tomatoes (optional)

Boil potatoes in their skins until near fork tender. Drain and cool potatoes. Slice potatoes 3/8 inch thick and set aside.
​Cut salt pork into 1 inch by ¼ inch bits and place in 4 cups of cold water and bring to a simmer, continue simmer another 5 minutes. Drain, pat dry. Sauté salt pork in olive oil (and optional paprika) until they just begin to brown.

Add sliced onions (or shallots) and cover until tender. Add garlic, salt and pepper and potatoes. Toss and turn these as they cook. Add thyme and rosemary and other seasonings Cover and cook over moderate heat for 10 minutes. Toss and turn allow the potatoes to brown lightly. Correct the seasoning with salt and pepper. Garnish with a handful of freshly chopped parsley.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had great experience mail ordering from Savory Spice Shop.  I have no experience with some of the other options, though, who may be just as good.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Buy spice barn. Drogheria & aumentar come from italy in grinding bottles and you get them on amazon.


----------

